# Drakelow Tunnels



## losttom (Jun 18, 2013)

Visited here at the end of April on a day organised by SB
Huge place and we got free run of the whole site for over 5 hrs 
Visited with MD, Goldie87 and Pom.

A bit of history (copied from the official Drakelow tunnels website)

Drakelow Tunnels are spread over 285,000 square feet. Originally constructed for use by Rover in WWII under the Ministry of Aircraft Production’s Shadow Factory Scheme, the tunnels were mainly used for machine workshops and additional storage for Rover.

After WWII the tunnels got a second lease of life during the Cold War where the Government took control of the site as a Regional Seat of Government (RSG) in case of a nuclear attack. Less than a half of the site was converted for use during the Cold War period, where new rooms and equipment were installed.


----------



## jmcjnr (Jun 18, 2013)

Great photos. What a place. Thanks


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesomeness!


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 18, 2013)

Simply brilliant


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 19, 2013)

Always worth a visit here,great pics.


----------



## losttom (Aug 23, 2013)

I've seen on facebook there's talk of turning the cold war part into a museum


----------



## krela (Aug 23, 2013)

Read [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=27086"]this[/ame] losttom...


----------



## palmars (Aug 23, 2013)

There was a programme on tv this week about drakelow tunnels, they said it might be turned into a museum also.
I'm looking forward to the next opening day..


----------



## losttom (Aug 23, 2013)

krela said:


> Read this losttom...



Ah, yes that's the one thanks! Let's hope they get the planning so it dosnt get into more of a state


----------

